# Разное > Курилка >  украинцы в Интернете говорят, что украинцы делали ВВС СССР

## Семёнов

На просторах Интернета украинцы везде говорят, что ракетную мощь СССР делали якобы не русские, а украинцы. Королёв, Антонов и другие конструкторы якобы были украинцами. Что могут тут объяснить по этому поводу. Хочу, что бы рассказали про национальность этих конструкторов, кем они сами себя определяли. Я так, понял, что они только переехали в Украину. Фамилии у них русские.

----------


## Mig

> На просторах Интернета украинцы везде говорят...




ИМХО вброшенная тема очень похоже на примитивный тролинг!
Может стоит эту ветку сразу закрыть, не дожидаясь потоков бла-бла, брани и грязи?

----------


## Семёнов

Mig *откуда это такая взрывная неадекватная сверх-болезненная реакция? оттого, что Mig является украинцем* и написал свой троллинг пост. Брани, от кого? От украинцев? Это смешно, так как они этого не могут.

----------


## Mig

ОСТОРОЖНО, ТРОЛЛИНГ!!!
Прошу модераторов закрыть ветку!

----------


## Nazar

Пускай на просторах интернета, все говорят что угодно, хоть папуасы о том кто создал яд кураре.
На этом форуме, темы потенциально рискующие перерасти в срач, не приветствуются и уж тем более, данная тема не для этого раздела форума, а максимум для курилки, куда она и переезжает, в ожидании скорого закрытия. Что-то мне подсказывает что именно так и случится, ибо тема действительно похожа на банальный, толстый и неумелый троллинг.

----------


## RA3DCS

Распад Советского союза оставил Украине один из самых многочисленный и  мощный арсенал ВВС в Европе. По количественному показателю военная авиация Украины в 1992 году уступала только авиации США, России и Китая, будучи самой многочисленной в Европе. На то время на территории Украины находилось 4 Воздушные армии, 10 авиационных дивизий, 49 авиаполков, 11 отдельный эскадрилий, учебные и специальные учреждения и заведения; всего около 600 воинских частей, 2800 летательных аппаратов, более 120 тыс. военнослужащих. Большая часть современных военных аэродромов СССР приходилось на Украину. 
Только то, что Украина по указанию политиканов сверху стала малевать трезубцы на все летательные аппараты, даже те, которые ей никогда не служили, включая памятники и музейные экспонаты. Вызывает довольно негативное отношение.

----------


## Mishel2007

Похоже не все пошли в школу.....

----------

